# Postie Brought This Today



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi had a nice surprise today when I opened this a lovely watch gold plate case and strap the picture does it no justice no dings to the case

so its been well looked after. Its not working so I hope the hawk will be able to put it right for me, the movement is a 2181 tuning fork and

looks nice and clean looking forward to wearing this one


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice dial Ken...and very unusual bracelet :blink: . Is is signed as a Bulova or Accutron one? :huh:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Nice dial Ken...and very unusual bracelet :blink: . Is is signed as a Bulova or Accutron one? :huh:


Hi paul I think the bracelet is original to the watch but its not marked bulova it says duchess 1/20 10 KGF U.S.A and its in nice condition

I,ve sent you an email about having it repaired with some extra pics.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

That dial is great - itsy bitsy tuning forks as far as the eye can see h34r: And a very unusual bracelet indeed.

Not normally a fan of gold, but that is something special. Let's hope it can be resuscitated.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Not a big fan of gold myself but that is one i would make an exception for love the dial.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

That dial is cool


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice watch - been watching a variety of these on ebay and this is a very unusual one - nice dial and strap - any chance of any more pics on here?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

inskip75 said:


> Very nice watch - been watching a variety of these on ebay and this is a very unusual one - nice dial and strap - any chance of any more pics on here?


Some more pics as requested the watch was a presentation piece made in 1974 (N4) these pics have just been taken hence the quality is not good.


----------

